# Cost of living in Singapore again....



## undecided73 (Dec 15, 2013)

I am planning to relocate from Europe to Singapore with my wife and 2 boys (2 and 5 y.o). The salary is $150 SGD gross and I would appreciate your feedback for the following:

a) what would be the net amount - If tax is 9% (not sure) then net amount is $11,250 per month. 
b) my office will be close to Marina Bay - which areas are better to live in order to get there within 30 minutes max by public transport?
c) for a three-bedroom flat how much should I expect to pay? with a budget $2,5k -$3,5k it is important for proximity to public transport, shopping centers and schools.
d) we plan to sent the kids to public school - any ideas about the admission process - what is the annual cost?
e) a rough breakdown of expenses for food, utilities, transportation, medical insurance (not sure yet if it would be covered by employer) and any thing else I forgot .

Thank you,

Undecided73


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

a. You can check the income tax rates on www.iras.gov.sg
b. Marina Bay is right next to the city centre. You don't want to live nearby. But 30min commute allows almost all the island, as long as you're near an MRT.
c. Your budget is at the lower end of rents in Singapore for a 3-bedder. You should look for HDBs (government housing), since (private) Condos are out of your range.
d. Public schools cost approx. S$500/month for foreign kids. But the selection process heavily prefers locals, so, if at all, you'll only get a place in a faraway and/or unpopular school. You should thus also consider the (many) international schools - unfortunately they cost a lot more, at S$1500-3000/month (per child).
e. Your financial needs heavily depend on your personal spending choices and can range from S$200 - S$10000/person (really!). I always advice to budget S$600/month per person for daily expenses - luxuries, travel, home trips, savings go on top of that.
Health insurance (never as comprehensive as in Europe) for the employee is usually included in the package, less often family members are also covered. Local health insurance (which covers only accidents and hospitalisation) is available cheaply, for more you need an international expat insurance, which will cost you lots.


----------



## philgallo (Mar 5, 2012)

beppi said:


> a. You can check the income tax rates on www.iras.gov.sg
> b. Marina Bay is right next to the city centre. You don't want to live nearby. But 30min commute allows almost all the island, as long as you're near an MRT.
> c. Your budget is at the lower end of rents in Singapore for a 3-bedder. You should look for HDBs (government housing), since (private) Condos are out of your range.
> d. Public schools cost approx. S$500/month for foreign kids. But the selection process heavily prefers locals, so, if at all, you'll only get a place in a faraway and/or unpopular school. You should thus also consider the (many) international schools - unfortunately they cost a lot more, at S$1500-3000/month (per child).
> ...


Agree with beppi on this. It really depends on your habits. This guide was useful when i was making the move... What is the cost of living in Singapore in 2014?


----------

